# Just My Luck !!



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

*UPDATE Just My Luck !!*

L
Before :

So I park the car where I normally do everyday for work and do my 10 minute walk into town to get to my work place.
So I arrive back at my car after work on Friday afternoon and have a note on the car,"I am so sorry I have hit your car, here's my number to exchange details etc." So I start to walk round the back of car and did not see anything, then I walk to the front and well this is what I saw.














































I just can't believe my luck three accidents in one year, where other people have hit me. Plus I am still waiting for my pay out from the first accident and that's a year this month.

So anyway I ring the lady and she told me nothing to worry about and was very sorry and will properly go through her insurance, but she was away till Wednesday and will ring when she gets back. 
I thought I better report it to my insurance, but now my insurance wants to deal with it and take the car in for repair. Do I let them and have to pay my excess or do I wait for her insurance to call me to arrange the repair through them, as I should not have to pay the excess then, plus do I get a courtesy car if I go through her insurance ??

Thanks for any help and advice.

Nats


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Just be glad they left their details! Could be much much worse!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> Just be glad they left their details! Could be much much worse!


Yer i know, but i was parked right outside near a fire station, which i believe had CCTV. Plus there is two houses near the layby that i parked, so u never know who was watching. But i am very lucky she left her details.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

*Never let there insurance ring you and never agree to anything they offer!!*​
What you should do is get her insurance details, name, address, & reg etc.

Then ring your insurance explain a lady hit you and here are all her details. They will then get in touch with her insurance and she will of admitted liability and bob's ya uncle.

You wont have to pay your excess! Its a non fault claim!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Scatty said:


> Yer i know, but i was parked right outside near a fire station, which i believe had CCTV. Plus there is two houses near the layby that i parked, so u never know who was watching. But i am very lucky she left her details.


my mate found a note about someone hitting his car, the phone number was fake and he only wrote the note cause someone saw him do it.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

very lucky to get her details, I come back to my car 2 years ago with £1200 worth of damage and the police would not help me, so it came out of my back pocket.

Regarding insurance, just let her insurance sort everything out. I recently got bumped by a hire car company and they got on the case straight away and it all got done there end. If you do feel wary there is a few 3rd party companies who can take her details off you and sort everything out for you including injury claims etc. I got offered this by the repair centre who repaired my car


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i would inform your insurance and see what they say tbh. it is getting more common for third party insurers to deal with the third party directly these days. But it is always worth while informing your insurer and you should declare a non fault "incident" on your policy. 

minus that i dont see any problem as long as the car gets sorted to your standard however the insurers want to play it, a majority of insurers are usually quite willing to let a third parties insurers resolve the problem these days and if necessary get involved if it turns ugly it saves them time, money and resources why should it matter where it comes from? its a win win situation if it goes smoothly your insurer does (usually) F all and the third party insurer does not have to deal with another insurer to get to the party meaning the vehicle is usually at a repairers quicker for assessment.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

'No fault' or not, it's almost certain your premium will be increased at renewal [irrespective of across the board increases which seem to be unstopable these days :wall:].


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

slim_boy_fat said:


> 'No fault' or not, it's almost certain your premium will be increased at renewal [irrespective of across the board increases which seem to be unstopable these days :wall:].


possible depending on insurer and the number of "non fault incidents" tbh.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

on a plus note (excuse the pun), just be glad you weren't left with this


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ I've heard of that type before!

For the OP, you dint have to go with your insurance company's repair centre but it'll likely mean you'll lose the right to a courtesy car - your preferred repairer should offer one though.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> on a plus note (excuse the pun), just be glad you weren't left with this


What an absolute c**t.
The sort of person who youd like to have on then end of your best tiger uppercut.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If you go through your insurance, they can start making requests about who repairs it - they get a cut, which is why they want to. If you go through their insurance, you can stipulate who repairs it and they will pay for a courtesy car...


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all help and advice guys, will let u know what happens. Her insurance should be ringing me tomorrow !!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Scatty, I wouldn't wait for her insurance.

I would tell your insurance all get details and let them contact get insurance!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> on a plus note (excuse the pun), just be glad you weren't left with this


I know someone said about this at work, i think i would of felt sick if i had got that on my note !!


----------



## Bezza (Oct 6, 2010)

You are lucky they left any details at all, there must be thousands of drive off's every day when people get back to their car and its been bumped and the perp is long gone.



alan_mcc said:


> on a plus note (excuse the pun), just be glad you weren't left with this


If this was left on my car I would take an chance and call Budget in Perth and ask for Jack... Worth a shot, no?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Scatty, I wouldn't wait for her insurance.
> 
> I would tell your insurance all get details and let them contact get insurance!


I would wait.

You'll get a lot better service from her insurance company than you will from your own, as her insurance company stand to gain from yours not being involved and bumping up repair estimates etc.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Bezza said:


> You are lucky they left any details at all, there must be thousands of drive off's every day when people get back to their car and its been bumped and the perp is long gone.
> 
> If this was left on my car I would take an chance and call Budget in Perth and ask for Jack... Worth a shot, no?


Yes defo worth a shot.

I know i was lucky, but the firestation right next to where i was parked has got CCTV.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> I would wait.
> 
> You'll get a lot better service from her insurance company than you will from your own, as her insurance company stand to gain from yours not being involved and bumping up repair estimates etc.


Thats what i thought thats why i was waiting for her insurance company to call me first and go from there.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

PugIain said:


> What an absolute c**t.
> *The sort of person who youd like to have on then end of your best tiger uppercut. *


Hahaha... that made me laugh. Am I showing my age now? :lol:

Sorry about your troubles OP... I indeed was going to bring up the "fake note: I've just hit you and I'm pretending to write a note malarkey".

Hope it all works out, and agree with Matt's advice. :thumb:


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember about 10 yrs ago being sat outside my mum's work waiting to pick her up, as I'd borrowed her car, and saw a workmans van pass me ... and then heard a sickening crunching noise moments later ... they'd only scraped along the side of the car a few cars behind where I was parked as they'd edged over to make a tight turn ... scraped the whole length of the car and destroyed the wing mirror - and they just  off and didn't return (I was sat there for a good 30 mins).

As a child we used to do spot the number-plate type of games, so I had a good memory when it came to number-plates ... so wrote a note for the car owner telling them the details of the van that hit them (company, reg, date/time etc.), a small diagram showing how they'd been hit, and left my name and telephone number in case they needed a witness statement for their insurance. 

Got a thank-you call from them, but couldn't believe the cheek of the van driver not to return after causing that much damage ... :doublesho

Apparently, the police had a word with them though


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Scatty, I wouldn't wait for her insurance.
> 
> I would tell your insurance all get details and let them contact get insurance!


Oh i hate cars, wish i had a bicycle now lol.

Ok Matt well she is going to call me tomorrow after she has spoken to her insurance etc and let me know. Plus found out today she is a patient at my dentist !!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

dee4life2005 said:


> I remember about 10 yrs ago being sat outside my mum's work waiting to pick her up, as I'd borrowed her car, and saw a workmans van pass me ... and then heard a sickening crunching noise moments later ... they'd only scraped along the side of the car a few cars behind where I was parked as they'd edged over to make a tight turn ... scraped the whole length of the car and destroyed the wing mirror - and they just  off and didn't return (I was sat there for a good 30 mins).
> 
> As a child we used to do spot the number-plate type of games, so I had a good memory when it came to number-plates ... so wrote a note for the car owner telling them the details of the van that hit them (company, reg, date/time etc.), a small diagram showing how they'd been hit, and left my name and telephone number in case they needed a witness statement for their insurance.
> 
> ...


Great job !!! I reckon that the van driver was gutted when he had been caught out and thinking that he had maybe got away with it !!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Update !!

Anyway so after a weeks holiday in Benidorm which was great, I came back to my car being repaired. It had a new wing, bumber, bonnet and two front headlights. Here are a few snaps :


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

How's the colour match/overspray/quality of finish? Looks reasonably good but I can make anything look good with the right light and a camera!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> How's the colour match/overspray/quality of finish? Looks reasonably good but I can make anything look good with the right light and a camera!


TBH its looks ok to me but i am not one perfection. I did have to go back to the garage as they sent it back with a indicator problem.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool - well if the only issue you have with it an indicator issue then you've done alright I suppose! When the C30 went in for paintwork it came back with overspray on the windows and wheels!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

OvlovMike said:


> Cool - well if the only issue you have with it an indicator issue then you've done alright I suppose! When the C30 went in for paintwork it came back with overspray on the windows and wheels!


Ouch, bet that looked nasty !! Well its seems to be ok, but i am bet if it was you or any other detailer then there would be something wrong with it lol.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Scatty said:


> Update !!
> 
> Anyway so after a weeks holiday in Benidorm which was great, I came back to my car being repaired. It had a new wing, *bumber*, bonnet and two front headlights. Here are a few snaps :


Ooo err!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Ooo err!


Ooo err what ha ??


----------

